# Interne Variablen WinCC flexible



## franzlurch (29 Dezember 2008)

Ho Ho Ho Frohen Weihnachten zusammen,

kann man in den internen Variablen in WinCC flexible auch einstellen, daß diese *remanent* sein sollen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Dezember 2008)

Hallo franzlurch,
Weinachten ist schon vorbei, es geht schon auf Sylvester zu....

Also eine Remanenz von internen Variablen in einen Panel könnte ich mir nur so vorstellen, das du Sie bei Wertänderung oder einen bestimmten Ereignis in einer Datei schreibst. Dann die Datei beim Systemstart laden und somit die Variablen wieder herstellst.

gruß Helmut


----------



## franzlurch (29 Dezember 2008)

Hi Reparatur,

dannmal weil nen Gutsch Rutsch :-D

Das man das über ne Datei machen müsste hab ich mir schon fast gedacht. Hatte die Hoffnung, dass man hier auch wie in WinCC einfach unter den Variablen Eigenschaften irgendwie einstellen kann, ob die Variable Remanent sein soll.

Hast du so was mit einer Datei schon mal realisiert?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Dezember 2008)

auf der einen oder anderen Weise ja...schau mal hier http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=15348....


----------



## franzlurch (29 Dezember 2008)

Ah super dankeschön, das hat mir weitergeholfen.

Kann man in WinCC lfexible auch Scripte aufrufen beim Start der RT oder könne Scripte nur durch Aktionen oder Variablenändeurngen aktiviert werden. In WInCC z.B. kann ich ein Script auch zyklisch alle Sekunde aktivieren.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Dezember 2008)

...neh ich glaube nicht wirklich...ich mache das so indem ich als Startbildschirm unser Firmen Logo einblende, darüber lege ich dann eine unsichtbare Schaltfläche. Wenn ich diese Schaltfläche betätige rufe ich ein Script auf wo ich das System Initalisiere und am Ende vom Script verzweige ich dann in mein "Home" Bild....

...dieses zyklische kannst du in flexible auch min, Stunde, täglich über den Aufgabenplaner belastet aber vielleicht dein System...es gäbe aber noch die möglichkeit deine HMI runterzufahren, mit einer Schaltfläche ähnlich wie bei Windows. An dieser stelle würde es sich anbieten deine Var zu speicher...

...dieses runterfahren mache ich um meine Programmabarbeitung in der SPS zu beenden, so lese ich beim Ausschalten keinen Müll über den Profibus ein....

gruß Helmut


----------



## Larry Laffer (29 Dezember 2008)

Hallo ihr beiden ...

Doch, das geht.
Ich mache das so, dass ich ein Startbild definiere auf dem nur eine Variable animiert wird. Hier verwende ich zur Animation z.B. einen Taktmerker der CPU. Weitere Aktionen sind auf dieser Seite nicht möglich.
Beim Aufruf dieses Start-Bildes wird mein "Init-Visualisierung"-Script aufgerufen. Bei der Wert-Änderung des Taktmerkers starte ich dann mein eigentliches Hauptbild der Visu.
Das Startbild wird nur einmal beim Start der Visu aufgerufen. Die Taktmekrker-Variable gibt es nur auf diesem Bild.

Gruß
LL


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Dezember 2008)

Hey Larry,
das ist ja so ähnlich wie bei mir, als nächste Variante fällt mir noch ein mann könnte beim Startbild die Funktion "Bild aufgebaut" dieses Script aufrufen. Dieses Script könnte man so gestalten das es nur einmal durchlaufen wird, indem mann eine interne Var. abfragt, die am Ende des Scriptes auf True gesetzt wird. Es gibt so wiele möglichkeiten.....

gruß Helmut


----------



## Larry Laffer (29 Dezember 2008)

@Reparatur:
Du hast natürlich recht ...
Ich habe "meine" Variante gewählt, weil es mir wichtig war, dass Bedienfunktionen der Visu erst möglich sind, wenn es sichergestellt ist, das 1. Kommunikation mit der SPS besteht und 2. wichtige Voreinstellungen (z.B. Betriebsparameter geladen) gemacht sind. 
Ich hatte "früher" öfter Fehlfunktionen, die daraus resultierten, dass die Bediener schon Bedienschritte ausgeführt haben, die Visu und die SPS aber noch nicht "voll synchron" waren.
Auf meinen Anlaufbild steht dann auch entsprechend "Neustart des Anlage - einen Moment Geduld bitte".

Aber wie du schon geschrieben hast : Viele Wege führen nach Rom ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Ralle (29 Dezember 2008)

Aber euch ist auch klar, daß in 5 Jahren (oder wenn ihr fortgeht) kaum noch jemand was mit dem Script-Panel-SPS-Hinundher-Wirrwar anfangen kann ja? Nichts für ungut, aber ich denke nach wie vor das Panel ist nicht die SPS und hab noch immer keinen richtigen Grund gefunden, dem Panel zu viele Aufgaben zu übertragen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Dezember 2008)

@Ralle
...da hast du vollkommen Recht. Ich versuche es gerade nach und nach in die Steuerung zu verlagern...somit kann mann auch mal eine Ferndiagnose durchführen, wenn es klemmt...

...aber ob jemand damit klar kommt was ich dann in der Steuerung mache......

gruß Helmut


----------



## Larry Laffer (29 Dezember 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Aber euch ist auch klar, daß in 5 Jahren (oder wenn ihr fortgeht) kaum noch jemand was mit dem Script-Panel-SPS-Hinundher-Wirrwar anfangen kann ja? Nichts für ungut, aber ich denke nach wie vor das Panel ist nicht die SPS und hab noch immer keinen richtigen Grund gefunden, dem Panel zu viele Aufgaben zu übertragen.


 
Da bin ich nicht deiner Meinung. Ist vielleicht aber auch philosophisch ...
Bei "meinen" Anlagen übernimmt die Visu schon ein wichtigen Teil der Funktionalität. Das Script-Wirr-Warr (das ich an mehreren Stellen habe) pflege ich hierbei wie auch mein SPS-Programm entsprechend zu dokumentieren, damit auch "meine Jungs" da durchsteigen.
Hierbei ist der Versuch einen Visu-OB100 zu bauen allerdings noch eins meiner einfacheren Teilfunktionen.

Das was du da benennst ist alerdings ein grundsätzliches Problem bei einer Ereignis-orientierten Programmierung.

Gruß
LL


----------



## hene1985 (29 Juni 2010)

wenn man jetzt einen taktmerker für den aufruf eines scriptes verwendet...muss der taktmerker dann auch projektiert werden....oder wird das script auch so aufgerufen....ich meine ob es reicht , wenn man den taktmerker nur als variable anlegt....aber net auf z.b einen button in der runtime verwendet?


----------



## netmaster (29 Juni 2010)

hene1985 schrieb:


> wenn man jetzt einen taktmerker für den aufruf eines scriptes verwendet...muss der taktmerker dann auch projektiert werden....oder wird das script auch so aufgerufen....ich meine ob es reicht , wenn man den taktmerker nur als variable anlegt....aber net auf z.b einen button in der runtime verwendet?


 
muss in der SPS projektiert werden.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 Juni 2010)

Hallo Hene,



hene1985 schrieb:


> ...ich meine ob es reicht , wenn man den taktmerker nur als variable anlegt...


Falls es nicht oder nicht zuverlässig funktioniert, dann stelle mal die Variable auf "ständig aktualisieren". Ansonsten gibt es noch den Aufgabenplaner, der für dein Vorhaben interessant sein könnte.

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Levy81 (3 Mai 2011)

Hi Jungs,

ich bin noch ziemlich neu in dem Thema WinCE und allgemein in der Programmiertechnik. Habe das Problem, dass ich für meine Projektarbeit interne Variabeln habe, welche Retain sein sollen. Ich habe mehrer Float Variabeln, welche man auf einer Seite eingegeben werden über ein E/A-Feld und auf mehrern Seiten werden diese dann als Richtwerte angezeigt. Nur immer wenn das Panel (MP277) runterfährt sind diese weg.
Das Thema Daten Lesen/Schreiben habe ich mir schon durch gelesen, habe allerdings es nicht hin bekommen, diese zu programmieren (Ich habe keine Erfahrung mit Batchprogrammierung und der Vorgehensweise).

Kann mir einer mal eine Anweisung geben, wie genau ich vorgehen muss. Von Anfang an. z.B.: 1. Ini Datei erstellen ( Dateityp, Code etc.) 2. .....

Zur Info ich lege diese Werte bereits in eine CSV auf einern SD Card ab.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Mai 2011)

Interne Variabeln werden im Panel nicht einfach so, bei Spannungsausfall
gesichert, da mußt du dir etwas einfallen lassen. Endweder den Weg über
deine CSV Datei oder einer Rezeptur aus flexibel heraus. Dh. aber für dich
das du diese Variabeln Ereignisgesteuert speichern musst Endweder durch
Tastendruck oder durch Aufgabenplaner Zeitgesteuert.
Der andere Weg ist halt das du Sie über die Steuerung ausfallsicher machst,
also nicht interne Variabeln sondern externe Variabeln.


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 Mai 2011)

... und noch als Nachsatz zu dem Beitrag von Helmut (dem ich sonst nichts hinzuzufügen wüßte) mußt du beim Neustart des Panels mittels eines Scriptes den gewünschten letzten Zustand wieder in die Variablen hineinbringen. Dazu mußt du dir dann das Wieder-Anlauf-Ereignis bilden.
Das ist alles kein Problem - es macht nur ein "bißchen" Arbeit ... 

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Pappastrado (6 Mai 2011)

*Variablen in WinCC*

Ich benötige noch einige Inforamtionen bezüglich WinCC, bin dabei ein Tutorial für eine Montage/ Demontage anlage zu schreiben, dazu müssen sämtliche Spielereien eingebaut sein! 

1. Gruppen verwalten 
   Es sollen 4 Gruppen die Tutorials durcharbeiten, ist es möglich diese  
   Gruppen direkt über WinCC zu verwalten, Gruppennamen etc?
2. Arbeitsauftrag, würde gerne einen Arbeitsauftrag als PDF miteinbinden geht
    das? 
3. Ist es möglich einem Button Farben zuzuweisen der die Farbe aber nur 
    dann wechselt wenn SensorX für eine bestimmte Zeit betätigt ist? 
   Bzw.  ein neues Bild aufgeht wenn SensorX für eine bestimmte Zeit
    bestätigt ist! 

Habe hierzu folgendes versucht: Unter Variablen z.B. S15_1 mit S15 verbunden, dann einen neuen Zyklus festgelegt z.B. 10s. Im betreffenden bild gesagt SetzeBit S15! Das funktioniert aber so nicht hat jemand ne Idee? 
4. wie kann ich Variablen doppelte Funktion zuweisen siehe dazu Punkt3???
5. Kann ich einen Hilfetext bearbeiten sprich auf dem Kreuz einen Button festlegen der zurück ins Hauptmenü führt oder Bilder einfügen etc? 
Bisher habe ich das nur über seperate Bilder gemacht!

Hat jemand schon einmal Tutorials erstellt und hat irgendwelche hilfreichen Tipps?


----------



## Levy81 (6 Mai 2011)

Danke Jungs,

ich bin den unkomplizierten wege gegangen. Das Heißt mein kollege hat mir die Sie in eine DB geschrieben, dieser hält ja die Variabeln nach Spannungsausfall!

Danke für euere Bemühungen!!!!!!!!


----------

